# 1GB pendrive reduced to 120MB on its own plz help me seriously



## ANURAG SHARMA (Jul 26, 2007)

Recently I bought 1GB pendrive with Mp3 player the drive was working fine showing capacity of 997 MB both on PC and on player itself.In My Computer it was showing two partitions of 997MB and 1MB respectively.I even formmatted it but nothing wrong happened,the worst thing which shocked me was that, pendrive was having three options in system's menu ie Multi-drive,Normal and Encrypted,It was default on Multi-drive,but when I checked over to the Normal option unfortunately and formatted after while, it reduced it capacity from 1 GB to 120 MB and now showing only one partition in My computer.Now I am unable to recover that lost space even by again checking the drive back to Multi-Drive option,I tried to format it again but nothing happened.Plz anybody help me as I bought this drive 2 days before from Delhi and I am unable to visit again soon.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

Plug the drive in,

Right Click on *My computers*, then *Manage*, and then navigate ur self to *Disk Management* !!! Right Click on in USB partitions, and Delete them to creat new ones...

*img115.imageshack.us/img115/1117/untitledlx8.jpg


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Jul 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Plug the drive in,
> 
> Right Click on *My computers*, then *Manage*, and then navigate ur self to *Disk Management* !!! Right Click on in USB partitions, and Delete them to creat new ones...
> 
> *img115.imageshack.us/img115/1117/untitledlx8.jpg



I tried as you said but the "delete" button is disabled,I also tried to format by changing the "default allocation table" to 1024 MB but it doesn't completes as it said the drive cluster is too small for this purpose.
Plz suggest me some working solution.


----------



## Ecko (Jul 26, 2007)

your pen drive mingt be infected
if not try HP USB tool for formatting & partitioning


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 26, 2007)

Now say the truth. Did you buy a chinese Mp3 Player? Right naa?
And the cost would be 800-1000 rupees?
You were duped. These chinese mp3 player+Pendrive combo which shows 1 GB are not actually 1 GB. They are actually 128 MB. They use some software means to show the capacity as 1 GB. But once that drive is formatted its gone and the original size is shown.


Yesterday, a friend brought to me a screwed up Mp3 player like you have. It was mentioned 2 GB. I formatted it in FAT and poof!! The size came down to 256 MB.

Always format your drive in FAT file system. 

have you ever transferred a 700-800 Mb single file and retrived it from the player?
And did you notice how much time did it take?

Is this your player?
*www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00oekELcTFZUqdM/MP3-EV-801-.jpg



*www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00AkEthLaRTTQNM/MP3-Player-With-7-Color-Backlight-Itm002.jpg


----------



## ashnik (Jul 27, 2007)

brand and model plz


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 27, 2007)

Anurag, Forget your 1 GB and be happy with what you have got now 128 MB. It won't be ever 1 GB again. I was saying this till today to all those friends who have bought Chinese Mp3/Mp4/Video players


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Always format your drive in FAT file system.



whats the advantage in formatting USB drive in FAT??


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 27, 2007)

Because if you try to format your player with FAT32 file system, whatever is left will also be gone. The player won't be detected anymore(though rarely sometime it works) when connecting to computer. No drives will be shown.
And the most frustrating part: your player won't start again. 

Note: this is for chinese cheap players only. Not for branded ones.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 27, 2007)

My frend also got a chinese crap and since then most of d songs he plays have 'format error' .Now he cant format mp3 player becoz than it will come back to itz real capacity .I've promised him i'll get him outto dis mess so plz guys can somethin' be done since he hasnt formatted it yet..!


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2007)

Whatever happened to playing Fair ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2007)

> I've promised him i'll get him outto dis mess so plz guys can somethin' be done since he hasnt formatted it yet..!



really, read the post of Lucky  he has given gr8 info on the subject, so u tell me, how can u make a Physical 128MB Drive a 1GB one ??

Not possible !! Hard luck


----------



## utsav (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Yesterday, a friend brought to me a screwed up Mp3 player like you have. It was mentioned 2 GB. I formatted it in FAT and poof!! The size came down to 256 MB.


exactly this happened to me a couple of weeks back    

in chinese players 2 GB means 2 giga bits & not to 2 giga bytes
1GB=1024MB
1Gb=128MB
always remember this when buying chinese media players


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 27, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> in chinese players 2 GB means 2 giga bits & not to 2 giga bytes
> 1GB=1024MB
> 1Gb=128MB
> always remember this when buying chinese media players


Interesting! Never thought that way.


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks lucky star for sharing your highly appreciable true experience , and yes I got the same one.As you opened my eyes that never buy unbranded cheap ones. I was going to buy pendrive from Kingston (1 GB =Rs 550),but as I was needing something for recording purpose so unfortunately I hang over this.By the way at least I can record up to this capacity and can listen to FM as well.I thank GOD that I didn't lost some thing valuable by copying over this.Well you said right the data transfer rate was quite slow.

As you said that"They use some software means to show the capacity as 1 GB."has blown my mind that there can be some way at least to again show that same capacity again.I tried lot of utilities googling over it,

By the way what's the use of upgrading there firmware?

Aapne aaj sikha diya ki China wale technology me hamse aage kyon rahte hain.Its a shame over our Indian hardware engineers if they are unable to solve this SODUKU.



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> exactly this happened to me a couple of weeks back
> 
> in chinese players 2 GB means 2 giga bits & not to 2 giga bytes
> 1GB=1024MB
> ...




what is this new maths? Should I again sit in a computer class to learn bits n Bytes from scratch.plz clear this one.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2007)

Bit and Byte are Different,

A bit is a single numeric value, either '1' or '0', that encodes a single unit of digital information. A byte is a sequence of 8 bits.

So, here is that Math,

1024/8 = 128MB

They fool people in this sense, as its 1 GB which means GigaBits, but in Storage calculatation, 1024/8 = 128 MB (MegaByte)

This is the same in case of ISP, BSNL gives 256 kbps broadband, but u download at 32kbps MAX, why ?? beacsue in ISP term its 256 KiloBits / Second where as when u save the file on HDD, storage calculation shows 32 KiloBytes (256/8 ) / second !!!


----------



## vish786 (Jul 27, 2007)

does this mean that even flash/ pen drive (normal pen drives) should also be formatted in fat file system instead of fat32 ??


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 28, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> does this mean that even flash/ pen drive (normal pen drives) should also be formatted in fat file system instead of fat32 ??


No problem. I have formatted my transcend pen drive a thousand times in FAT32 and still works like a breeze.

In Pendrive also there are duplicate and original ones. See this:

*www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00RBOEGnUdgtkLM/Kingston-Sandisk-Sony-USB-Flash-Disk-Flash-Drive-Pen-Drive-Memory-Stick.jpg

This is not an Original Kingston Pendrive. My friend had bought one 4GB model for rupees 900. The looks from the outside are exactly the same. But once you open it and try to transfer a file in to it, the problem comes. Here formatting even doesn't help out.

There is a site called: www.made-in-china.com where you can find all the chinese products which are available in India.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 28, 2007)

i am also angry that each of my friend buy chinese made duplicates , even if i warn them not to buy , but they buy . and the most irritating part is that they call every mp3,mp4.. an ipod  .

yesterdayi was telling them tht iPod ?Shuffle is the Cheapest iPodand it is still 5000

but they say , u can get a 2 GB one for 800 and it has a camerah too .
your one is 5000 , 1 GB with no camera 

.now tell me who can save my fool friends


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 28, 2007)

Check this link.....!!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=390583&postcount=4


----------



## vish786 (Jul 28, 2007)

seems like lucky star has prepared himself well to fight against chinese products .... i too restrict myself on buying chinese products, almost all r     "USE & THROW"  type.


----------



## utsav (Jul 28, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Check this link.....!!!
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=390583&postcount=4


the link which you gave i used the same site earlier to resolve the problem of memory hack.it also solves the problem of format error & file corruption


----------



## mehulved (Jul 28, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> exactly this happened to me a couple of weeks back


WOW! A scammer that got scammed.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 28, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> i am also angry that each of my friend buy chinese made duplicates , even if i warn them not to buy , but they buy . _and the most irritating part is that they call every mp3,mp4.. an ipod_  .
> 
> yesterdayi was telling them tht iPod ?Shuffle is the Cheapest iPodand it is still 5000
> 
> ...




Hehe! Yah, My friends too call all MP3 players as ipod. Especially the girls in my class are quite impressed with my "iPod" which is actually a Transcend T610.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 28, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Hehe! Yah, My friends too call all MP3 players as ipod. Especially the girls in my class are quite impressed with my "iPod" which is actually a Transcend T610.



thats y ppl tell girls r too complicated to understand.


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Jul 28, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Hehe! Yah, My friends too call all MP3 players as ipod. Especially the girls in my class are quite impressed with my "iPod" which is actually a Transcend T610.




Chalo yaar, atleast gals can be made fool by this Kung-fu. Lucky star is enjoying a lot.


----------



## utsav (Aug 1, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> WOW! A scammer that got scammed.



After that only i came to know that all these types of problems occur with chinese players.


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Aug 3, 2007)

recently i hav also crossed with such problem..
  i was having a pen with mp4 of 4GB.
  do this 

  my computer
manage
disk management
watch for ur memory
there may be a unpartion type of memory associated with ur pen..and that is unusable type of memory.
if so then...remove ur hard disk..
change boot proriety to 1st as cd-rom n second as removable devices..disable all other prorieties..
now attach ur pen and insert the xp bootable in ur cd-rom..
just forward with the formalities of windows...
when it asks u to install in the drive,make a partion space as unpartion and then make partition of complete 997mb of memory...
just reboot and stop the process...
reset ur system..
watch for ur pen memory..
its 1GB again..
so simple....nothin required rather only logic...


----------



## slugger (Aug 3, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> WOW! A scammer that got scammed.



y did u call d utsav guy a scammer???


----------



## utsav (Aug 3, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> y did u call d utsav guy a scammer???



hey watz up.in which respect u r trying to tell that i am a scammer.

Dear mehulved please solve the confusion of Mr SLUGGER. I think he thinks me to be scammer.

Kahe ko meri jaan ke peeche pade ho slugger bhaisaab


----------



## slugger (Aug 21, 2007)

hey guys u cud try out d soln used by dis guy hre 2 c if u get ur space back
[but of course he has got _Scandisk ka drive_ and not _chinese ka_]*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66147


*


			
				utsav said:
			
		

> ^^ sandisk ka ya "scandisk" ka



_thread mein to Scandisk likha hain_, must b sum Korean Co


----------



## utsav (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ sandisk ka ya "scandisk" ka


----------

